# It's just one game but.......



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Isn't it sad that Cook looked better tonight than Brown has all season so far? I can't believe I'm saying this but if Cook can do this consistantly I'd rather see him start.

And wow what A difference having a second scoring option is? If Odom could just buckle down and play like he did tonight things would always be so bad and we might be a consistant 500 team.

But it is only one game.. But maybe they will learn from this....?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

My thoughts exactly, Cook did very good, Lamar played like he was supposed to hopefully this will continue.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> My thoughts exactly, Cook did very good, Lamar played like he was supposed to hopefully this will continue.



Yeah, I mean Cook took for the most part smart wide open jump shots from close range. He played ok defense, obvously he isn't as strong as Brown and cant throw his man around in the post but still very decent. I mean come on the guy had 17/7/3/1/1 with no TOs... Thats better statistically speaking than any game Brown has really had this season. He also did a lot more than those numbers tell in the sense he definatly knows his SPACING better than Brown.. Maybe its the more experiance than Brown, or whatever.. But he knew where to stand the majority of the plays and it ended up working out ot his advantage as he often got the ball wide open and made the easy basket. I'd love to see over the next two weeks Cook become consistant and have games like this, if he could it would probably be a great punch having Brown come off the bench. This again is only one game, but I was impressed.

Lamar needs to play like he did tonight. Tale 15-20 shots a night, try to take it to the hole at least 8-10 times, and work on your free throws. Cook and Odom came through tonight, and the best part was... Kobe was actually able to save some energy for the second half of the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, no excuse, Kwame needs to step it up. Defensively they're not close, but offensively Kwame has been so bad, in fact worse than he has been in years, that even Brian Cook may have more impact than him at this point. It's definitely Kwame being completely lost in the offense, because there's no reason he can't score 10+ ppg. But if he can't learn the offense he's worthless unless he can score 10+ ppg on talent alone, and he does NOT have much scoring talent.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Man, I hate to say it but I also agree. Brian Cook had an awesome game. I think it would be a good idea to start BC even when Kwame comes back, maybe that'll give Kwame a little movitavtion so pick it up on the O.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Isn't it sad that Cook looked better tonight than Brown has all season so far? I can't believe I'm saying this but if Cook can do this consistantly I'd rather see him start.
> 
> And wow what A difference having a second scoring option is? If Odom could just buckle down and play like he did tonight things would always be so bad and we might be a consistant 500 team.
> 
> But it is only one game.. But maybe they will learn from this....?


DITTO!!! I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Agree Cook had a good offensive game but im not pleased with his defense.. Cant rotated and let Radmanovic open for 3 too many times, got owned by Reggie Evans on the board, .. Kwame would have a better defensive game but damn, he cant even catch the ball let alone lay up. I think if a game againt good PF like Garnet, we better let kwame start


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

"The most satisfying thing is my mother was here to see me play, the first time she's seen me play at Staples Center," Cook said. "That was real gratifying for me."

:clap: :banana: :clap:

And yes nobody is gonna preach his defense at all (he's not known for his defense) but he's tried time and time again. What more do you want from him? Your playing Vlad that is always a 3 PT shooter big man and the other a banger down low.. Cook will never win the banger down low matchups.. There's one thing not many are gonna compliment him on but Nick Collison who was matched up with him was held to 1-3 shooting with 2 pts, 1 board, and 5 fouls in 7 minutes. I guess my point is.. He can do something on defense but he's not what everyone wants him to be. Sad really.

Everything about his game was great last night. He at least, unlike the turd Kwame, showed a lot more in one game than Kwame has shown all year.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> "The most satisfying thing is my mother was here to see me play, the first time she's seen me play at Staples Center," Cook said. "That was real gratifying for me."


 :clap: Where is he from, i cant remmember.. by the way, where is Kwame` mummy? We need her here every games! Do it Mitch!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> :clap: Where is he from, i cant remmember.. by the way, where is Kwame` mummy? We need her here every games! Do it Mitch!! :biggrin:


Location: Lincoln, Illinois


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eh... I don't think Kwame's defense has been great at all. And his rebounding...uggh.. He should average at least five more boards per game if he would make an attempt to box out more.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Eh... I don't think Kwame's defense has been great at all. And his rebounding...uggh.. He should average at least five more boards per game if he would make an attempt to box out more.


I agree totally.. THe only thing Brown has is his size. And his defense hasn't always been good. I'd say playing KG was the only game I saw him play some extremly solid defense. Thats it. Its pretty sad when a player like Cook, who is known as being kind of softed played as good of defense, better offense and had more rebounds in last nights game.

If cook plays like this the entire time Brown is hurt, he better keep the starting role.

Again its ONE game... Im trying to keep that in mind but I was really impressed with the effort baby huey put in out there.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont think cookie crumbs can keep it up though...isn't that like his best game in 3 years with the lakers? i noticed his hustle though...but he is lazy after the fact Meaning: after he hustles, if he doesn's get the lsoe ball or whatever, he bumbles down the court with that semi-cocky, gum-chewing smirk that pisses me off while his man (manovich) is popping three's all over the place...he can't guard bigs, not perimeter players. what is he good for? scoring like 6 pts a game while his man scores 10+? that's why lakers aren't good defensively. by the way...that was a foul on bynum...he had ball after he slapped the hell out of even's wrist...it was pretty obvious. bynum seems okay...he doesn't rebound very well from what i see though...its like he waits for the ball to go to him rather than going after the ball (like the monkey looking sonic...reggie evans...good rebounder...but i hate him...and that stupid thing he doesn when he scores...i dont think scrubs should be allowed to celebrate...i think i'll make a thread about that in general forum...plz dont lock it EHL). doesn't use his size well YET. shouldn't complain to refs at that age...it plants seeds of dislike. if i was a ref i would be like "this kid who could be my grandson arguing with me over a call? he'll get nothing the next time down" plus i hate to see grown men argue over cra (like Kobe, Odom, Timmy, Sheed, BEN WALLACE...hell...THE PISTONS) unless its blatant.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> i dont think cookie crumbs can keep it up though...isn't that like his best game in 3 years with the lakers? i noticed his hustle though...but he is lazy after the fact Meaning: after he hustles, if he doesn's get the lsoe ball or whatever, he bumbles down the court with that semi-cocky, gum-chewing smirk that pisses me off while his man (manovich) is popping three's all over the place...he can't guard bigs, not perimeter players. what is he good for? scoring like 6 pts a game while his man scores 10+? that's why lakers aren't good defensively. by the way...that was a foul on bynum...he had ball after he slapped the hell out of even's wrist...it was pretty obvious. bynum seems okay...he doesn't rebound very well from what i see though...its like he waits for the ball to go to him rather than going after the ball (like the monkey looking sonic...reggie evans...good rebounder...but i hate him...and that stupid thing he doesn when he scores...i dont think scrubs should be allowed to celebrate...i think i'll make a thread about that in general forum...plz dont lock it EHL). doesn't use his size well YET. shouldn't complain to refs at that age...it plants seeds of dislike. if i was a ref i would be like "this kid who could be my grandson arguing with me over a call? he'll get nothing the next time down" plus i hate to see grown men argue over cra (like Kobe, Odom, Timmy, Sheed, BEN WALLACE...hell...THE PISTONS) unless its blatant.



uke:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> i dont think cookie crumbs can keep it up though...isn't that like his best game in 3 years with the lakers? i noticed his hustle though...but he is lazy after the fact Meaning: after he hustles, if he doesn's get the lsoe ball or whatever, he bumbles down the court with that semi-cocky, gum-chewing smirk that pisses me off while his man (manovich) is popping three's all over the place...he can't guard bigs, not perimeter players. what is he good for? scoring like 6 pts a game while his man scores 10+? that's why lakers aren't good defensively. by the way...that was a foul on bynum...he had ball after he slapped the hell out of even's wrist...it was pretty obvious. bynum seems okay...he doesn't rebound very well from what i see though...its like he waits for the ball to go to him rather than going after the ball (like the monkey looking sonic...reggie evans...good rebounder...but i hate him...and that stupid thing he doesn when he scores...i dont think scrubs should be allowed to celebrate...i think i'll make a thread about that in general forum...plz dont lock it EHL). doesn't use his size well YET. shouldn't complain to refs at that age...it plants seeds of dislike. if i was a ref i would be like "this kid who could be my grandson arguing with me over a call? he'll get nothing the next time down" plus i hate to see grown men argue over cra (like Kobe, Odom, Timmy, Sheed, BEN WALLACE...hell...THE PISTONS) unless its blatant.



You know ........Ehh nvm trolls never listen anyway.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

could you elaborate on what you disagree with in the post instead of setting for juvenile responses. thats what i don't get with people...you bash me for my posts, but i alwaysa give reasons...some of you just post senselessness. now if you posted a reason with the barfing smiley face...them you might have gained some of my respect


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> could you elaborate on what you disagree with in the post instead of setting for juvenile responses. thats what i don't get with people...you bash me for my posts, but i alwaysa give reasons...some of you just post senselessness. now if you posted a reason with the barfing smiley face...them you might have gained some of my respect



What would make you think any1 here wants your respect , Because honestly I highly doubt anyone respects you.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Isn't it sad that Cook looked better tonight than Brown has all season so far? I can't believe I'm saying this but if Cook can do this consistantly I'd rather see him start.
> 
> And wow what A difference having a second scoring option is? If Odom could just buckle down and play like he did tonight things would always be so bad and we might be a consistant 500 team.
> 
> But it is only one game.. But maybe they will learn from this....?


Sad but true


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

at least the feeling is mutual. what i realize about many laker fans (i thought this board was diff, but many of them are the same) is that that avoid any arguement that talks negatively about their players. and proceed to call the ppl trolls. i have yet to see a man void of criticism. they are not greater than any man. they do their share of criticizm...so why cant they be criticized. if you dont have an arguement then plz dont reply nonsense to pad your posts


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Eh... I don't think Kwame's defense has been great at all. And his rebounding...uggh.. He should average at least five more boards per game if he would make an attempt to box out more.


He plays *very good post defense* but, of course, the whole defensive play does not matter if he does not secure the rebound afterwards.

The other problem, as far as his defense, is when he comes out of the paint to get in the passing lanes or to help guard a screen. He does not rotate back to his man fast enough which then gets him fouled, which then gets him out of his rhythm, which then causes him to miss more shots, which in affect, lowers the chance of him getting his confidence up and learning the offense. So it all starts With his *Defense. *That is all that he should be focusing on when he is in the game. *THEN* the *offense* will come to him easier.

Starting Cook maybe the better decision as far as where we are now but that will only make Kwame's title as a Bust an inevitability if Kwame does not take "coming off the bench" well.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Eh... I don't think Kwame's defense has been great at all. And his rebounding...uggh.. He should average at least five more boards per game if he would make an attempt to box out more.


 TROLL!!! :curse:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

man ur just askin for people to diss u when u do somethin liike that...


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

but when i make a post that criticized a laker player i get labeled as one...so i guess its ok if i can do the same


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> but when i make a post that criticized a laker player i get labeled as one...so i guess its ok if i can do the same



The funny thing is you just labeled this forum as being overly biased and not able to accept reality that some (or alot) of the Lakers players suck in a different thread, but when a Laker fan actually says that one isn't doing well and gives a reason you say this stuff.. Don't you understand this is why people laugh at you? This is why people think your absent of any real thought processes.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

THATS MY POINT THOUGH!!! i give reasons with my criticizms and i'm still labelled a troll. thats the frustrating thing. its not like i just say "kobe is a ballhog" or "cook is soft". i give reasons why i think so. trust me...when you are trying to make a civilized debate and you state points, but ppl still call you troll, its very frustrating and seeds hate. but ill try to be a smarter poster and refrain from embarassing myself


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

cuz everyone knows you hate the lakers to begin with.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

so because i hate them i cant criticize? some of u hate shaq, and you criticize him. doesn't take much to say "duncan2k5 is right...brian cook does play soft most of the time" or "you're wrong duncan...cook is a hard nosed defender". even the cdracer dude or whatever his name is agreed with me on one of my posts...why cant anyone else? im not saying to agree, but i offer a detailed point of view. dont bash it because you dont share the same one. just offer a rebuttal


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyways back to the topic and enough troll talk.........Cook will do as a starter , Even when Kwame comes back Cook will be strong off the bench.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

it depends on when kwame will be back though. cook i dont think will be good defensively against Kristic and Duncan. Kristic isn't one of those "soft" euro's. dude gets in the mix of things. so there might be some foul trouble on cook or mihm. and he has no chance against timmy (but i dont think its timmy that will be the lakers' biggest problem). plus you have the issue of consistency. this was like his only game worth mentioning for 2 years. i honestly dont think he can pull it off again. at least he can take charges and draw the big men out which open up for mihm and his offensive rebounds, but mihm usually goes over the back...so...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> it depends on when kwame will be back though. cook i dont think will be good defensively against Kristic and Duncan. Kristic isn't one of those "soft" euro's. dude gets in the mix of things. so there might be some foul trouble on cook or mihm. and he has no chance against timmy (but i dont think its timmy that will be the lakers' biggest problem). *plus you have the issue of consistency. this was like his only game worth mentioning for 2 years*. i honestly dont think he can pull it off again. at least he can take charges and draw the big men out which open up for mihm and his offensive rebounds, but mihm usually goes over the back...so...


You obviously dont watch laker game , Cook has been great off the bench this year so how is that inconsistant? You dont even know what your talking about.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

name another game where he was "great".


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> name another game where he was "great".



Great off the bench, Hmmm see just about everygame this year and dont try to use me saying "great" as over compasating him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> name another game where he was "great".


I could name a few.. But I dont feel like it..


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ok buddy. im pretty sure i recall several laker fans complaining about cook and sasha. plus i saw for myself that he wasn't really that impressive in most of the games this season. maybe my basketball standards are too high...but cook only impressed me in that last game. the other games he was either "ok", or the same old cook from last year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> name another game where he was "great".


Didn't Cook get 20 off the bench about 3 times last year? You don't care enough to check of course.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont think he did...if u can prove me wrong then i'll rep you


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

we dont complain about cook, we complain about slava


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nah everyone has always complained about Cook.. It's nothing new.. It's just nobody accepts him for what he is for the most part..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> i dont think he did...if u can prove me wrong then i'll rep you



He did at least once? I recall at least twice it happened. I know, because my friends were laughing about it.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_cook/index.html



> 25 @ Milwaukee 11/30/04


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Nah everyone has always complained about Cook.. It's nothing new.. It's just nobody accepts him for what he is for the most part..



I've been less angry with Cook this season. Not just for the last game, but in general he has worked harder on defense. Which is better than last season. I dont remember him taking more than two or three 3 pointers so far this season.. I like to see that. His shot has fallen well when he plays and he has hustled. I think last season he was simply used incorrectly. He was played more like a SG than a Forward, where Phil looks like he wants to change that and keep Brian closer to the post.

If he keeps playing this way I wont complain, he already looks better than dead man walking Brown. Especally when I think about all we gave up for him.. Imagine having Butler, and Atkins off the bench for just instant offense, DG included? I'd take that over Brown who stands there like a useless retard.

Baby Huey is looking ok so far into the season, hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Until Cook starts averaging roughly 30/15, I will continue to complain.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think cook is doing good. He will definitely flourish in the triangle offense. He got excellent shooting touch. I think cook should put on some muscle to be a good low post threat. I think he will improve. He is the only one who dares to take the shot when kobe is playing. I am not saying he is great but he is good. He deserves more playing time.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I think cook is doing good. He will definitely flourish in the triangle offense. He got excellent shooting touch. I think cook should put on some muscle to be a good low post threat. I think he will improve. He is the only one who dares to take the shot when kobe is playing. I am not saying he is great but he is good. He deserves more playing time.


he is what he is...i dont think he will ever be a low post threat.


----------

